# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Core Drilling an Existing Concrete Pool

## goodo4x4

Hi 
I have an existing concrete pool that I need to bore some holes in and am looking for advice. 
The pool has the standard skimmer and return. However, we are adding a water feature and solar heating.  
I have been advised to get everything to work at the optimum I should have seperate circuits for each that is:Pool filtration - skimer and existing returnSolar Heating - 2 x new suction and 1 x returnWater Feature - 1 (or 2?) suctionDoes anyone have in experience with core drilling an existing concrete pool? 
If so where there any issues? Can you recommend someone? 
Thanks in advance. 
Michael

----------


## mickcanna

Hi Michael, 
I have to do the same thing to my pool, did you ever do the job? If so can you advise on what i should do.   
Thanks 
Michael

----------

